# Ceramic Fry Caves



## Morgan Harris (Sep 15, 2010)

I haven't seen anything like this and thought I would give it a try. Don't have a clue if they will afford any protection for small fry since they may not seek them out. We'll see. Anyway, these are a few small caves I made to place on the substrate for fry to hide in. Right now they are in the bone dry greenware stage (totally dried clay that has not been fired). A couple of them also have holes in them to anchor plastic plants (I'll silicone them in after glaze firing).

Any thoughts as to whether the fry will use them?


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, I see no reason why a small fish (fry) wouldn't go in there to avoid being eaten, so looks good to me.


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

i think they will live at a lowpercentage , but live none the less. And also those look sweet please post pics of them when there done as in fired and painted.


----------



## k19smith (Sep 6, 2005)

I think it's a really nice idea, the only thing I would change if you make more is maybe add more holes.


----------



## Icey101 (Nov 5, 2007)

Are your other fish that large that they can not fit in there? I have really been suprised on where fish will fit into.


----------



## Morgan Harris (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I do plan to post pics of the glaze fired pieces, then another in the tank. My intent for them is the "oops I didn't get Mom out soon enough" scenario. The only species I have that I care much about keeping a higher percentage of the fry is the Crimson Tide Nyeri. All the others, besides perhaps the demasoni, are really common species. The holes right now average around a half inch at the widest point and will get a bit smaller when fired. This clay has a 12% shrinkage from wet to fully vitrified. My yellow lab juvies could probably get in there, maybe one of the female nyeri's, and the demasoni juvies. The acei and kenyi's are far too big to fit into any of the holes. Adding more holes is a suggestion I will take. I'll add more before firing.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree with adding more holes, you are going to need good water circulation if you want the fry to actually live in there, otherwise I think they may just see it as a temporary hiding place if they get chased because they will seek out good water conditions. I think that they will eventually get eaten if they don't see the caves as a permanent place to live inside of. Just my .02 cents but I could be wrong...


----------



## Morgan Harris (Sep 15, 2010)

I hadn't thought of the increased water circulation idea. I'm sure you are correct. Though I never meant them to be permanent living quarters, just emergency hiding spots in case my timing is off. I've yet to have a spawn so a little unsure.

Here are the finished pieces.


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

wow I am really impressed...you have some serious talent! Love them! :thumb:


----------



## Morgan Harris (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Shaguars. I need to get a pic of the plant anchors in the tank. They are doing a great job and really dressed up the tank. Still haven't put the fry caves in yet since I don't have anyone holding.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

WOW nice work man, that shure is looking sweet.

You could start a production of them no problem !

Looking forward to a "in tank" picture!


----------



## Morgan Harris (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you, Pali. Here are the pictures in the tank. The second one doubles as a plant anchor and a fry cave. The other two are just plant anchors. Still haven't put the fry caves in a tank yet.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you for shareing - im not much for the fake plants, but each to there own is my saying!

The fry caves are killer and look really nice underwater too, how much would they cost if you where to sell em?


----------



## Morgan Harris (Sep 15, 2010)

I've never been much of a plastic plant fan either. In fact this my first time using them. My tropical tank has all live plants. Just saw these at Hobby Lobby and decided to go with it.

If I decide to go ahead with making these for sale....probably somewhere $10 to $15.

Thanks again, Pali.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi again

I just resived my fry caves, so thank you very much for the deal Morgan and thumbs up on the packing and fast shipping.

They look really great in real life, they do look nice on the pictures too but the pictures don't do them 100% justice!


----------



## Morgan Harris (Sep 15, 2010)

You are so very welcome, Pali. I'm very pleased you are happy with them. I'm currently working on another batch of caves. You have inspired me to move forward with this project.

Thank you!!!


----------



## johncl (Mar 10, 2010)

Those are outstanding you should make some for sale.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

johncl said:


> Those are outstanding you should make some for sale.


He already did, thats how I got my hands on some!

You can see them under the trading post :thumb:


----------



## Morgan Harris (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you again, Pali.

John, here is the link to the ones I currently have for sale. I'll be adding more as I get them made and hopefully do better with the photography.

http://s1188.photobucket.com/albums/z40 ... or%20Sale/


----------

